# Weekend Storm Plans?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

With a major winter storm hitting many areas of the USA and Canada, what are your weekend plans? 

We plan on just hunkering down & having a very quiet weekend with some snow removal inbetween.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

This will likely make most people groan, but it's gorgeous here in CA. It's going to be 78 and sunny today, and 74 and sunny both Saturday and Sunday. Hopefully we can send some of this weather to the east to give you all some relief!

So this weekend, we're going to play outside!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

well, although we're getting all rain here our plans are ......hmmmm we don't have any. lol Daughter has her junior prom tomorrow and my son is going to watch my nephew at their house, so I guess me & hubby will have an intense game of scrabble.

We use to watch lots of movies but since we got Charlie it's hard to sit through one. He's always wanting to play....and of course he always gets his way 

I picked, stay home and relax, cause that's what we do every weekend storm or not....and I LOVE it


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> This will likely make most people groan, but it's gorgeous here in CA. It's going to be 78 and sunny today, and 74 and sunny both Saturday and Sunday. Hopefully we can send some of this weather to the east to give you all some relief!
> 
> So this weekend, we're going to play outside!


 
us too!! lol well i have to work all weekend as usual, but on tues/wed (my weekend) i'm gonna take Dillon (omg yay!!) and Sammy to play outside at a private (no mean doggies) beach..


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

.......shut up about the warm weather


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've haven't had any real snow yet!!!! Ike needs to experience the white stuff!!!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I'm taking a week's vacation next week, so I was thinking of maybe heading down to my cottage in Prince Edward County, or even to visit my sister in Montreal, but then I heard that the Kingston areas is expecting 50 cms! 

I will be cosy at home with the boys! That's it!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I've haven't had any real snow yet!!!! Ike needs to experience the white stuff!!!


I know who you could visit.....lol


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

It is storming bad here, so far we have had sleet, hail, 3-4 inches snow, & now it is raining/icing. another 7 inches of snow expected tonight.

I have to travel to our farm (7 miles) 3-4 times a day to check the llamas/goats/chickens, rotate to warm/dry blankets, & defrost ice buckets.

We have an obedience match on Sunday (50 miles away) & hubby has to work on Sunday. so blah-i hate driving in this mess...


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I picked "cry" because I would like a good snow for a change  Early in the week we got a dusting that melted off to mud by daylight. Yesterday when I was in town it looked like blizzard conditions, everyone was talking about this massive storm and we were suppose to get up to 10" of snow. I got excited, but hurried home too. The closer I got to home (25 miles NW of town) the more the sky cleared and the snow was just flurries. Bummer. We got nothing really, just cold wind and a few flurries that didn't amount to anything fun at all. Just made the ground muddier.

Would be fun to get out in some real snow and play. 

Tiffany


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What storm!!!???? I'm in Massachusetts....am I getting a storm? I guess I had better put the weather station on.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm workin' 10am - 6pm tomorrow. 

Snow doesn't scare me, but maybe it'll scare everyone else and it'll be a slow day at work for once.


----------



## Coopermama (Feb 27, 2008)

Here in Eastern Ontario we can expect a possible 30-50 cm of snow, yippee!! Of course that was so sarcastic I cannot even begin to describe my feelings on this snowstorm. It is my children's March Break and I need to travel 350 km tomorrow to take them to Grandma's house for the week. Praying I can still see my driveway when I get home tonight! Hubby is still working in Minnesota so I guess i will be doing snow removal too:yuck:


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Stay at home and pile my puppy in the snow! I'm sure he'll love it!  I'm still waiting for summer....


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

Snow.......sun......-awww!!! I wish I had heaps of snow in winter and fabulous warm sun in summer -getting envious of you guys with those fantastic sounding snow storms and that blistering heat. I'm looking out at gale force winds and pounding rain. One slight ray of sun and it's the mad dash out to grab as much as we can and one flurry of snow and evrything grinds to a halt. I'm just being plain green with sheer envy- grump! grump! For snow -I'd curl up with a good book and watch a film. For sun I'm still taking that good book but out into the garden and one large Gin and Tonic with loads of ice and a slice of lemon.So what am I doing now! ok it's after the yard arm and I'm going to watch 'Celebrity dancing on Ice' Have a lovely evening everyone.


----------

